# what is it?



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

this one shouldn't be too hard .. but thought it might be fun .... what is it?


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thermostat?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Distributer


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Oh, and a duel point at that...LOL


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

dangit badhabit ;-) . i was really hoping for some more wrong guesses .. yup it's the distributor from the outboaqrd i'm rebuilding


----------

